

Where Do I Find Dev Talent in Moldova? - Arbinv

We are looking to build a first class mobile focused dev team in Moldova. Where do we find the talent?
======
MichaelCrawford
I will happily give you a link at
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)
It is best if, in addition to your homepage, you have a "Jobs" or "Careers"
page that will always list your openings - even if you don't have any, you
should still solicit resumes.

Note that my site does not yet really work on mobile browsers. I'm working on
that.

